# Waiting list update ivf



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

Just thought i would update you on the waiting lists at the rfc as  we where up today to sign the forms etc for ivf treatment. Our consultant Dr McManus said that the lists have got shorter, so we wont hopefully have to wait as long as we had thought. We where told that we only have to wait 10months for nhs and 6 for private. So happy days.

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jilly,
Yeah the RFC are doing treatments at 10am and 5pm to help cut the waiting lists.
Hopefully that should mean people do not have to wait as long.
Sparty


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy days keep fingers crossed


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi

Called waiting list dept today and was told private is 7-8 months ;-(

I am sure that I asked to go on private at same time as NHS (can't see why I wouldn't??) but was told that I am not on the list! Very disappointing  

Just finished a failed NHS IVF so now another 7-8 months to wait. Can't do that so will have to look elsewhere.

Very disappointing


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I can remember we had to decide and we opted for NHS as the waiting list wasnt 2 bad. Can you not request to go on private list?

Jilyhen


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

sign both forms jillyhen best to have all options covered


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Girls
DC8 i'm in the same boat as you.

I sent The RFC a private email complaining that some doctors were signing people up for both lists at the same time and some not. I stated that that was not equal treatment and they needed to make sure that everyone had the same opportunities. I seriously think if enough of us complain they would have to redate our place on the list.

Worth a try - really what do we have to lose?

Good luck Apps


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Girls just reading back what you all where saying.........seems the RFC is playing 'pick a number' again   so far they've said 6mnths, 7-8mnths and this am they told me the wait for private IVF was 9mnths wtf?
Seems as usual-the admin staff have no idea-and the consultants who have no idea what the admin staff are doing like to be lets say optimistic and give us the shortest possible wait time.
When I signed for NHS IVF my con said 'oh about 9mnths' you'll be called 18mnths later I was stil waiting


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Our consultant said not to sign the private forms just to sign the NhS forms first to see how we go and if that fails we can sign the private forms


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jillyhen - I would sign the forms for both, we reached the top of both lists at the same time after a very very long wait. Just finished NHS with a BFN and lucky enough we can get reactivated on the private RFC list after review appointment. DC8 and Apparition I would try complaining - it does seem unfair not to be offered the same chances as everyone else. Too much waiting in this game - you do have to laugh at the thought that we should not get stressed 
Sparty xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sparty
We arent up again until treatment starts hopefully at the end of the year. If all fails the private form will be signed.

Jillyhen


----------

